# Neuer Dämpfer für Modell Faunus



## maddin. (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Aktuell spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eines neuen Dämpfers. Von der Einbaulänge muss es ein 190er sein.
In aktuellen Tests wurde der Rahmen i.V. eines Aufbaus mit einem DT ssd 210L genannt.
In meinem Rahmen befindet sich aktuell ein fox float r, der laut händler ebenfalls zum charakter des rahmens passt.

Was könnt ihr noch empfehlen? Aktuell spiele ich mit folgenden Modellen von rock shox:
Monarch r mid/mid
Monarch rt3 mid/mid

Danke vorab


----------



## siggi.k. (20. Mai 2013)

.. ich würde den DT ssd vorziehen  (fürs Faunus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

